# Luanda everyone?



## honeylae (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi i'm honey newbies here..right now i'm in Doha-Qatar and next month i'll be in Luanda to live there for next 2-3 years.

Please..please tell me about this country angola..i would like to know how is the lifestyle there for expat? 

What kind of car can i have since the price of fuel is increasing? But why not to have 4x4 if it is reasonable fuel price there..

And is there anybody experienced bringing lots of canned food and spices to their shipment together with the household? will the port people take it out from my container?

I think thats it my question of the day..i appreciate your help guys!!


----------

